# Killa's X-rays and horrible two Vets!



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

So here are the X-rays that I did get. 



















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh and these are pictures of the X-rays on my computer. I couldn't get them to save in a zoomed form so I had to zoom in and take a picture with my phone. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Wow, I'm so sorry you had such an unpleasant and frustrating ordeal with this clinic. They told you no charge for those last x rays and tried charging you anyway? WTF? I hope you can find a better vet who can go off these pictures and really get to the bottom of her condition...take blood work and go from there. Steroids are a double edged sword. They can do wonders but for too long, can cause problems with the liver. So, a careful balance is always the trick. They can also suppress the immune system so that if it is an over-active immune situation, that could help with that but can make them susceptible to other kinds of infections and things. I don't know...I just hope you can find a better vet who will work with you and listen to you. That had to be so difficult. I'm sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Sorry for your bad experience! Those are some poorly positioned X-rays. Sheesh.

What a weird day for you!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

How infuriating for you! So sorry to hear my favourite little girl (and her great mum!) had to go through all this BS. Autoimmune from xrays??? D'uh!

Give Killa a cuddle from us


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ya it was definitely a bad experience. Tomorrow I am going to go in and return some EnerCal that they gave me and cancel my appointments that they made for me. I haven't opened the EnerCal and I found out when I got home that they had made me an appointment on Saturday to come in and pay them (instead if me just coming in) and that they charged me $20 bucks for this 5 oz tube of fancy named NutriCal. I looked it up on amazon and it is $8 max. If they ask me about paying anything I am just going to tell them that they will be receiving a letter shortly concerning payment. I am going to send it certified and CC the California Veterinary Medical Board. They will of course be getting a copy also. I would post it but I am not sure about libel or slander and don't want to risk anything. 

Poodlebeguiled 

As for the "auto immune disease" she doesn't have any stinkin auto immune disease. An auto immune disease can not be diagnosed from X-rays, and her blood work we did at work came back perfectly normal. That vet was just full of it and trying to milk me for money I don't have. I was upset about the steroids not because they are steroids but because she wanted to put a 3.5 lbs dog on a steroid, a NSAID, and possibly a Narcotic all without blood work. This is just crazy ridiculous and is setting her up for some kind of organ failure. I know steroids can work miracles. They did wonders for my GSD. I have/ work for a vet that I trust very much. The only reason I went to this place is because we don't have an X-ray machine. All I wanted from them were X-rays but. they made me get an exam also. I should have not cared about the good price they gave me and just gone somewhere else. We usually recommend a good hospital but I was being selfish and didn't want to deal with that doctor because I don't really like him. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I think that it is absolutely horrible when vets... well any doctor uses scare tactics to drum up business. We had an experience like that with my mom's dogs. It really made me appreciate my vet. Thank you for sending a letter to the vet. med. board... I can only imagine the damage that she has done to animals just to get money.... That is really sick.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ya it really clued me into the fact that there are really some horrible people out there with a power they shouldn't have. I wish filling a report on her license was easier but the way the system is set up it is more to protect the veterinarians than the clients and their pets. I just hate to think that this woman can do similar things to other owners that don't know better. I will probably end up writing a review on line about my experience after all the "legal" stuff is taken care of. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Omg! Can't believe you couldn't go back there with her! My dogs would've been so scared 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I wonder if the charge was a misunderstanding and perhaps the girl behind the desk did not know she was not suppose to charge? This practice does sound horrible. There is always a huge markup on needs at the vet's office but to diagnose an autoimmune disease from an x-Ray?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

PoodlePaws said:


> Omg! Can't believe you couldn't go back there with her! My dogs would've been so scared
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I went back there after they did it. She took me back to look at the X-ray. I specifically told her that I didn't have the money for the X-ray and she said "No, no. I trust you. I just do X-ray and no charge you. Killa is a very patient little dog. She might have been scared idk, she is tough and doesn't show it. There is actually a video of her first X-rays they did on her YouTube channel. The vet tech came back into the room and said she is just so sweet! She did so good. In the video you have to look real close because I could not get a good view. I was recording it without then knowing and I didn't want them to see me . But they were stretching her out and pulling her. In the X-ray you can kind of see how they even popped out one of her knee caps (she has Luxating Patellas). 

http://youtu.be/08vw9rDwAtY



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> I wonder if the charge was a misunderstanding and perhaps the girl behind the desk did not know she was not suppose to charge? This practice does sound horrible. There is always a huge markup on needs at the vet's office but to diagnose an autoimmune disease from an x-Ray?



That's what I thought! But when I asked if I could leave they asked the vet the total and she gave them the "discounted" price for the X-ray, the disk (that I provided by the way) and the EnerCal that she threw in there last minuet. So she was the one that told them to charge me, even though she said she wasn't going to at the X-ray machine. The office manager did step in to tell them not to charge for a office visit though. So at least she kept her word. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Actually, there are several autoimmune diseases that are diagnosed (sometimes with other tests) through x ray. Ie: rheumatoid arthritis, sarcoidosis. Arthritis is an autoimmune disease...sort of the same thing that goes on with an allergy. Your body is attacking an inflammation, sometimes slight, and then it inflames more, then your immune system really goes nuts and attacks the joints. It's a vicious cycle. It's a common diagnostic tool for a lot of things along with blood work. Lupus is another auto immune disease where a chest x ray is used to help diagnose. 

But I think a 2nd opinion would be a good idea. These people don't seem to communicate very well.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW! What an horrible experience! That wasn't even an 'upsell' of services................ it was just plain "dump a load of crap and make em believe ya!" I once worked for a vet group that hired on one of those types, and needless to say, he got booted out before any lawsuits could land! (he was also egotistical and really hated by all the techs!)
What did your boss doc have to say about it?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I just re-read your op. The whole thing sucks! I am so sorry you are going through this. Are you seeing another vet to see what that one might say? Maybe there is something that can be done. Is there a specialty hospital you could try? I took my Doberman to a specialty hospital for his liver disease and they were wonderful. I just hope what you've found so far isn't the end all that something better could be done besides taking it off. This is really awful. I'm so very sorry. And I'm sorry that vets like that exist. They should be reported to the veterinary association or someone. I've come across a few in my time who were unscrupulous, I'd say. But this really sounds dreadful. I hope you can find someone good that you can trust.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Ya vets are just people, and look at all the weirdos we know everywhere else in our lives. I have had one bad vet (told me she was an expert and did some sort of hokey personality test on my pit puppy, told me she was a horrible dog, and she (the dog) lived to be a ripe old age and never did a thing wrong, may she rest in peace); then I had a really bad vet assistant who I switched vets to avoid..yes she was really that bad. After that, I've had nothing but great vets! Yay! So I hope you find a great one. Or maybe you don't even need to, now that you have the x-rays.


----------

